# 240sx project Done!



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Just got done with the 240sx i've been working on for the past couple of months. I had a friend with the sr20det in his 240 and he rolled it and sold it to me for 650$. So i saved up and bought a 240sx with the KA in it for 2,000$ swaped in the SR, upgraded the turbo, injectors and ecu, and just fired it up today. But the pics are what it looks before and after. 

Still gota put in some guages but it runs and is fast!

Mods: sr20det, gt2871r, 740cc inj, JWT ecu, LSD, coilovers, converted to 5 lug, 300zx brakes.
Things ready to install: Greddy manifold, boost, oil, a/r guages, turbo timer and AVR boost cont. 













































































As you can tell I have the KA fan on there for now cuz I dont have my electric fan connected yet.
What you think?


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Lol that was my 240th post haha.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

no comments............common ragg on it!


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

nice work man i like the exauhst and the body restoration, watsup with the wheels pretty original


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

yea already had the rear ones and the front ones where cheap. lol.......not really into spendin money for looks.


----------



## 75_280Z (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice car, a guy in town is putting a skyline engine in his 240SX right now.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nice 10.5's on the rear


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

probly pulls like a mean muhfuguh. 

I like matching wheels, but I 100% respect the not caring much for looks. It must be fast, so who cares, eh!


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, I ran it last night on the 1/4 mile and my best run was 13.5 @ 104. With a 2.2 60 ft. Couldnt get traction.


----------

